
GitHub stargazers information gathering tool - 0xprateek
https://github.com/0xPrateek/Stardox
======
detaro
What's a legitimate use case of scraping the email addresses of people that
have starred a repo?

~~~
0xprateek
You can use their emails for the promotion of your other projects which they
might like.

~~~
detaro
That's pure and plainly spam, not a thing you should do, and something that
will easily get you banned from GitHub. Staring your project does not give you
consent to send me spam.

